# 400 ASA shot at 100 ASA



## KirkS (Jun 9, 2012)

I picked up an old Yashica FR with a 70-210 at a garage sale, and lo and behold it works. There was a roll of film in it, and the ASA was set to 100, but it turns out (after shooting the roll), it was 400. I'm guessing my pics will be overexposed by 2 stops, is that correct? I'll know later tonight when I go get it processed, but just wondering ahead of time.


----------



## ann (Jun 9, 2012)

Well, it is very common to shoot 400 films at 200 to ensure shadow detail and back off a bit with development.

Since this is probably an old roll of film it probably has lost some speed, so I would just have them develop it per normal and see what happens.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 9, 2012)

When you take it to the processor tell them that you pulled the exposure and shot it at 100.  If they look at you like the RCA dog with their head cocked to the side and a stupid look on their face, take it somewhere else.  Pushing and pulling film was nothing new.  I requires knowing that it was pushed or pulled up front for processing so the lab can make the correct adjustments when processing the negatives.  

Don't expect perfect shots, the rule of thumb was to never pull more than one stop, you have pulled 2.


----------

